# Lounge > Sports >  >  NFL Thread

## Cam

Thoughts on the season so far? Still think at this point the Texans look like the team with the best shot at the Superbowl.... but anything's possible  :Tongue:

----------


## Ironman

I gave up hope on my Bengals until they beat the Giants - the team that WON the SuperBowl in 2012! :ROFL:

----------


## Sparrow

I agree with the Texans and really hope they make it!

----------


## Chantellabella

I think they have it also. 

But then again, us New Orleanians, believe in miracles. Yes, I know the Saints can't get there, but if we take out a few top teams mysteriously*, we can go all the way!!!!  


*definition of mysteriously...............dragging people across our state line and dropping them in a swamp for alligator food

----------


## Cage

The bears are looking good, too.

----------


## CityofAngels

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap100...obia-of-horses

Eric Berry is scared of ponies.

----------


## Prodigy

Go-go back-up quarterbacks.

----------


## Trendsetter

> I think they have it also. 
> 
> But then again, us New Orleanians, believe in miracles. Yes, I know the Saints can't get there, but if we take out a few top teams mysteriously*, we can go all the way!!!!  
> 
> 
> *definition of mysteriously...............dragging people across our state line and dropping them in a swamp for alligator food



It may be unlikely or improbable, yeah, but not impossible! We're back into playoff consideration after it seemed like they were gonna tank the season. Beating the Falcons was SWEET. 8-)

----------


## Cam

Roflburger possibly out for the rest of the season... Steelers are lucky the AFC sucks this year.

----------


## Prodigy

If we lost tonight, I QUIT.  ::D:  lol

----------


## plethora

the Niners just kicked the snot out of the Da Bears!! Yeah baby!

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm really thinking the Saints should just call in sick the rest of the season. This has been hard. 

And what's going on with Smith and Vilma? I hear talk about the suspensions being lifted, but aren't they already playing in the games now? Man, this whole season was a mess with all these charges. I don't think Goddell should ever show up in New Orleans. We're a crazy people. We might drop him in some swamp.

----------


## Trendsetter

> I'm really thinking the Saints should just call in sick the rest of the season. This has been hard. 
> 
> And what's going on with Smith and Vilma? I hear talk about the suspensions being lifted, but aren't they already playing in the games now? Man, this whole season was a mess with all these charges. I don't think Goddell should ever show up in New Orleans. We're a crazy people. We might drop him in some swamp.



Vilma has filed a defmation lawsuit against Goodell...for ruining his reputation and issuing those bogus suspensions. They played in the games this year since their suspensions were blocked by the appeals panel. With the suspensions being lifted, the public may think this is over but it isn't. Tagliabue's ruling could open the way for more lawsuits. I don't like him lifting the suspensions and then slamming the Saints organization for it, just not right.

I don't have a problem with team's losing, but I have never seen the NFL purposely cripple a team like this with lack of evidence in this whole thing. These distractions have really been a big bother to the Saints for this whole season, and it has not been fun.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Vilma has filed a defmation lawsuit against Goodell...for ruining his reputation and issuing those bogus suspensions. They played in the games this year since their suspensions were blocked by the appeals panel. With the suspensions being lifted, the public may think this is over but it isn't. Tagliabue's ruling could open the way for more lawsuits. I don't like him lifting the suspensions and then slamming the Saints organization for it, just not right.
> 
> I don't have a problem with team's losing, but I have never seen the NFL purposely cripple a team like this with lack of evidence in this whole thing. These distractions have really been a big bother to the Saints for this whole season, and it has not been fun.



I've not said my true feelings about this whole thing because I know people who root for other teams are here. But I have to say that being a New Orleanian and knowing everybody back home, ..........yeah, it was personal. Goddell was mad because of the Who Dat franchise. Because he wasn't getting any of the money from the Who Dat merchandise, he got angry with the team and city. It *WAS* personal and to have crippled us like this, deliberately crippled us by taking the one person who gave us hope, well, *that was wrong*. 

Do you want to know why New Orleanians and Saints fans are so the way we are? Why the city literally shuts down for a football game? Why we fight so hard? Why the game means so much to us? And yes, I'm going to bring up Hurricane Katrina because that's part of the Saints story. Anybody who is tired of hearing it can just stop reading now.

New Orleans has been destroyed 3 times in my lifetime. Hurricane Audrey, Hurricane Betsy and Hurricane Katrina. Mississippi, who we include as our Saints fans and brothers had a 4th hurricane besides these 3 destroy them, Hurricane Camille. And don't go saying we should move. These places are our home. If you can't understand that, then again, stop reading. But after every hurricane, we rebuilt. It wasn't about property. Houses and personal items can be replaced. It was about family.............staying together.........keeping our heritage and our way of life alive. We are shrimpers, fisherman, boaters, river people, oil rig workers, farmers, tourist trade marketeers, musicians, and historians. We know where we came from and where we're going. I gave a member here a lesson on our history and he was amazed that I knew every origin of our people, including language, belief, and race. 

When Hurricane Katrina hit, we were wiped out. I lost 32 family members and friends. They drowned because once again, they were going to defy a hurricane and when the water psunami'd over their houses, they drowned in their attics. We thought that this time, we finally lost the battle. This was the first time the whole city was forced to scatter to other states and cities. People I knew were in the dome when people jumped to their deaths because they couldn't do it one more time. My friend was sitting on the field, when a guy crashed to the ground. We thought it was over. Our culture was done. 

The Saints team, ......... the owners, the coaches, the players said, "no. We're not done." So they put the ball in motion to rebuild the dome. To bring the Saints back to our home to give us *hope.*  And that's exactly what they did. They came back and played. Yes, we were working to get our houses out of the trees and to bury our dead, but we had at least one thing to look forward to on Sundays.........one thing that we could forget for just a little while and be who we were......a family. The epitome of "being back" was winning the Superbowl. It was a symbol of our people's courage, our determination to fight back. 

This is why we care about football. We are a determined people by nature. New Orleans and the Gulfcoast people have defied the worst and yet, we are still standing. Throughout history we have defied them all. And Goddell knew he had to break our spirit to get to us. 

He thinks he did. He is mistaken. We will always hate that man. Plain and simple. Because he didn't mess with just a football team. He tried to fight an entire city. He's going to lose.

----------


## Trendsetter

> I've not said my true feelings about this whole thing because I know people who root for other teams are here. But I have to say that being a New Orleanian and knowing everybody back home, ..........yeah, it was personal. Goddell was mad because of the Who Dat franchise. Because he wasn't getting any of the money from the Who Dat merchandise, he got angry with the team and city. It *WAS* personal and to have crippled us like this, deliberately crippled us by taking the one person who gave us hope, well, *that was wrong*.



I still have that Who Dat merchandise, from that time the NFL told Louisiana merchants to stop selling that stuff since they claimed to have "owned" the phrase. 





> Do you want to know why New Orleanians and Saints fans are so the way we are? Why the city literally shuts down for a football game? Why we fight so hard? Why the game means so much to us? And yes, I'm going to bring up Hurricane Katrina because that's part of the Saints story. Anybody who is tired of hearing it can just stop reading now.
> 
> New Orleans has been destroyed 3 times in my lifetime. Hurricane Audrey, Hurricane Betsy and Hurricane Katrina. Mississippi, who we include as our Saints fans and brothers had a 4th hurricane besides these 3 destroy them, Hurricane Camille. And don't go saying we should move. These places are our home. If you can't understand that, then again, stop reading. But after every hurricane, we rebuilt. It wasn't about property. Houses and personal items can be replaced. It was about family.............staying together.........keeping our heritage and our way of life alive. We are shrimpers, fisherman, boaters, river people, oil rig workers, farmers, tourist trade marketeers, musicians, and historians. We know where we came from and where we're going. I gave a member here a lesson on our history and he was amazed that I knew every origin of our people, including language, belief, and race. 
> 
> When Hurricane Katrina hit, we were wiped out. I lost 32 family members and friends. They drowned because once again, they were going to defy a hurricane and when the water psunami'd over their houses, they drowned in their attics. We thought that this time, we finally lost the battle. This was the first time the whole city was forced to scatter to other states and cities. People I knew were in the dome when people jumped to their deaths because they couldn't do it one more time. My friend was sitting on the field, when a guy crashed to the ground. We thought it was over. Our culture was done. 
> 
> The Saints team, ......... the owners, the coaches, the players said, "no. We're not done." So they put the ball in motion to rebuild the dome. To bring the Saints back to our home to give us *hope.*  And that's exactly what they did. They came back and played. Yes, we were working to get our houses out of the trees and to bury our dead, but we had at least one thing to look forward to on Sundays.........one thing that we could forget for just a little while and be who we were......a family. The epitome of "being back" was winning the Superbowl. It was a symbol of our people's courage, our determination to fight back. 
> 
> This is why we care about football. We are a determined people by nature. New Orleans and the Gulfcoast people have defied the worst and yet, we are still standing. Throughout history we have defied them all. And Goddell knew he had to break our spirit to get to us. 
> ...



That was nice to read, I like this team. The NFL has handled it all in a very unprofessional manner. That Katrina storm was harsh, it knocked down several trees in my community and nearly damaged my home.

----------

